# Brown dusty stuff all over my plants



## mullenium (Feb 18, 2013)

i think i figured it out.. dead spots all over my tank due to lack of water flow under the surface is probably causing detrius to collect..


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

mullenium said:


> i think i figured it out.. dead spots all over my tank due to lack of water flow under the surface is probably causing detrius to collect..


Yep you answered your own question


----------



## Smeagol (Mar 4, 2013)

This _might _be the same problem I'm having. What's the solution?


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

Smeagol said:


> This _might _be the same problem I'm having. What's the solution?


lack of water flow


----------



## Smeagol (Mar 4, 2013)

happi said:


> lack of water flow


Lack of water flow isn't the solution, it's the problem. What's the solution? What's a good way to increase water flow at all levels without wrecking the plants?


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

Smeagol said:


> Lack of water flow isn't the solution, it's the problem. What's the solution? What's a good way to increase water flow at all levels without wrecking the plants?


you don't want to create Tsunami in your tank, you want water to move the plants little bit, spray bar is a good option, which hit front of the glass and water goes down and then back to the inlet, other options are power head, but they create too much flow in one spot and less in others, i liked the spray bar for flow and circulation, but did not like the way they look.


----------



## mullenium (Feb 18, 2013)

I ordered a koralia nano 240, supposed to be a wide flow circulator small enou to not be a tsunami.. My tank is 30gal


----------

